# Requiem that are worth checking out trought the ages renaissance to neo-modernism?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay there is Mozart but if you want something darker try Ligeti's Requiem
It sound like soul that morn in hell a bit, this is quite spooky 

What about Manuel Cardoso ahh... amen , very sweet requiem,sound like you take the elevator goeing straight to paradise(let's toss a joke please).

Than there Ockeghem Requiem that remain fameous for being the first requiem we have since the Dufay requiem is lost FOREVER oh no i dont like that word, i put it in capital letter(for dramatic purpose).

Last but not Least mister Jean Richafort and Cristobal de Morales

And that it folks, have a nice day, toss in your favorite requiem among classical composer of your confort zone era, your pal deprofundis salute you all.

:tiphat:


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

John Rutter's "Requiem" conducted by Rutter leading the Cambridge Singers.
On the left: his first recording of the work which he wrote in memory of his father.
On the right: Thirty years later he decided to record it again with the newer digital technology and new members in the Cambridge Singers.

Definitely a wonderful, uplifting Requiem. If you were going to buy one of these I would recommend the newer recording. Both are great, but the later recording does have the advantage.

Here is a sample (absolutely beautiful):






This performance is the same as the disc on the left.


----------



## lehnert (Apr 12, 2016)

Zbigniew Preisner - Requiem for my friend


----------



## Oscarf (Dec 13, 2014)

Only two answers so far?... maybe requiems are out of fashion these days . As I really like requiems I have to add some contribution by listing the requiems that I currently owned (not all necessarily called requiem by their composers, but requiems they are). Mozart, Faure, Durufle, Verdi, Berlioz, Brahms, Britten, Dvorak, Howells, Rutter, Ockeghem, Guan Xia, Stravinsky


----------



## Oscarf (Dec 13, 2014)

plus Campra and Victoria that I forgot in the previous post


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Faure for the most comforting and beautiful Requiem.

Brahms for the best Requiem without the usual text.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

and Verdi's is the most powerful even though from romantic era


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Ockay there is Mozart but if you want something darker try Ligeti's Requiem
> It sound like soul that morn in hell a bit, this is quite spooky
> 
> What about Manuel Cardoso ahh... amen , very sweet requiem,sound like you take the elevator goeing straight to paradise(let's toss a joke please).
> ...


Gainsbourg, Requiem pour un con

Parts of the Requiem of Reconcilliation (Berio, Cerha, Kurtag etc)

The credo from Schnittke's Requiem

Stockhausen Luzifers Requiem (Licht)

Stravinsky Requiem Canticles

Henze Requiem

Britten War Requiem

Rihm Requiem Strophen

Scene III of Ferneyhough's Shadowtime, the 13 canons, especially from Dust to Dusk through to Salute.

Nono's Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz

Alkan Marcia funèbre, sulla morte d'un Pappagallo


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Okay, we have most beautiful, best, most powerful. What about the strangest and weirdest?

I'll give that to Zimmermann's Requiem for a Young Poet. Just listen to the first five minutes and you'll know... The rest of it is just as odd.


----------

